# Tritype Pairs



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

I've been thinking a lot about tritype mistyping lately, among other topics. I sort of figured out a to pair similar tritypes after listening to some of the Ben Vaserlan podcasts featuring Katherine Fauvre. For example, she argues that 279 and 379 are the two rainbow tritypes because of their upbeat, colorful personality and their need to keep things positive. This gave me an idea to pair other similar tritypes. Here is my very biased and non-exhaustive list (sorry, not in order:frustrating:


*The Rainbow/Positive Tritypes*
279 and 379

Those two are the most positive archetypes and feel bogged down by negative emotions. They need to keep things light and upbeat. 279 is more fickle and easily hurt than the 379 who is more blind to his own emotional nature.


*The Anxious/Negative Tritypes*
146 and 469

These two archetypes are very complex and aren't satisfied with a simple answer. They need to question/critic a lot of things in order to find out the truth. 146 is the most critical while 469 is the most doubting.


*The Independent Tritypes*
458 and 478

These two archetypes have the most independent tinking process and are probably the least cooperative of the bunch. 458 is the most stubborn and reclusive one, while 478 is the most creative and trailblazer one.


*The Cooperative Tritypes*
126 and 269

Two very compliant and other-oriented tritypes. They almost always check the approval of their surroundings. 126 is usually more active and decisive than 269, who in turn is more peaceful and unintrusive.


*The Extroverted Tritypes*
368 and 378

Those two archetypes are very assertive and it's very rare to see an introverted MBTI type indentifying with this tritype. 368 is the most agressive/combative and 378 is the most show-off and expansive.


*The Introverted Tritypes*
259 and 459

Two very passive and quiet archetypes. They need time to mingle with the crowd and don't seem to take up much space. 259 is the shyest and least assertive while 459 is the most introspective and sponge-like minded.


*The Down-To-Earth Tritypes*
136 and 369

Those two like concrete facts and are hard-working. They don't usually wander off into theoretical or unproven chit chat. 136 is the most productive and hardworking while 369 is the most balancing and harmonizing. 


*The Imaginative Tritypes*
459 and 479

Two archetypes that may have a hard time being in touch with reality. They are dreamy and whispy by nature.
459 is more melancholic, quiet contemplative, while 479 is the ethereal, magical optimist.


*The Robotic Tritypes*
135 and 359

Those guys have a hard time dealing with their inner self and emotions in general. They don't understand the need to analyze them. 135 is the coldest, emotionally-removed archetype while 359 is the best self-concealer.


*The Emotional Tritypes*
468 and 469

Those two tritypes are always reacting quite strongly to unfamiliar and suspicious events. They want emotional truth and consistency above all else. 468 is the most reactive and 469 is the most emotionally fragile.


*The Hedonistic Tritypes*
278 and 378

Two very exciteable archetypes who want the meet their needs in a fun and limitless way. They don't like criticism and need lotsa freedom. 278 is more seductive and amiable, while 378 is more openly self-centered and magnanimous.


*The Power-Hungry Tritypes*
258 and 358

Two very controlling and manipulative tritypes. They like to strategize in order to get the best outcome and feel powerful. 258 is the most guarded and protective one while 358 is the most efficient and steeled one.


*The Educational Tritypes*
126 and 127

Those two tritypes are very other-oriented and like to guide others in an inclusive and community-minded way. 126 is the most supportive and security-minded and 127 is the most cheerful and friendly one.


*The Investigative Tritypes*
135 and 145

These archetypes are prone to analyze and research a lot in order to uncover more information about a given field.
135 is the most technical and hard science one while 145 is the discoverer of new paths and most conceptual.


*The Innovative Tritypes*
137 and 147

Those two are very idealistic and perfectionnistic. They want things to be done in a certain way, in accordance to their own vision. 137 is more productive and efficient while 147 is the true idealist and non-conventional.


*The Helpful Tritypes*
259 and 269

Two very congenial and gentle archetypes. They like to help others and don't ask anything in return, very humble.
259 is more shy and introverted while 269 is a little more proactive and giving.


...Can't think of anything else atm...


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Cool! Thanks! I've been trying to choose between 278 and 258.....they sound very different in your words. They almost seem like my light and dark sides. 258 is how I get when I spend too much time alone in my head. I swear, I don't want any power! Or do I....

When I am in tune with my extraverted side, I'm so 278. 

I only recently learned of tritypes. Any guiding tips? 



> The Hedonistic Tritypes
> 278 and 378
> 
> Two very exciteable archetypes who want the meet their needs in a fun and limitless way. They don't like criticism and need lotsa freedom. 278 is more seductive and amiable,
> ...


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

AnneM said:


> Cool! Thanks! I've been trying to choose between 278 and 258.....they sound very different in your words. They almost seem like my light and dark sides. 258 is how I get when I spend too much time alone in my head. I swear, I don't want any power! Or do I....
> 
> When I am in tune with my extraverted side, I'm so 278.
> 
> I only recently learned of tritypes. Any guiding tips?


Hey there! Thanks for your feedback!

Are you sure about your core type and wing? This is very important to be sure of it before attempting to guess tritype because it's really easy to mistype between archetypes (I'm one of the worst offendersroud.

258 and 278 are actually very different in terms of dealing with anxiety and seeking information.

258 people reject their own neediness the most out of all the tritypes and seek to harness information about the world and people in order to maintain control over it. This is a very complex and contrary tritype. Combining the warm qualities of the 2, the cold and detached personality of the 5 and the hot and assertive traits of the 8. Because of this ambiguity, they often feel the opposite of what they might portray to people, like trying to help someone in a forceful, domineering way. They are usually very good at reading people because of the 2 and 5 combination. They like to help but all still very guarded and can be moody depending on the situation.


278 are usually less tense-looking than 258 and more light-hearted. They are still a bit guarded emotion-wise because of the 2 and 8 connection and thus prefer to give rather than receive (on the surface). 278 is very playful at heart and don't like negativity nor limits. They like to be big-hearted and generous to others but can also be a bit overwhelming in doing so. Their presence is usually more electric and expansive than the 258. For me, this is THE most seductive tritype, especially with a dominant 2 and/or a sexual instinct. They don't mind being the center of attention and like to make an impact!


Hope this helps!


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

> The Down-To-Earth Tritypes
> 136 and 369
> 
> Those two like concrete facts and are hard-working. They don't usually wander off into theoretical or unproven chit chat. 136 is the most productive and hardworking while 369 is the most balancing and harmonizing.


Unless the 3 has a 4 wing, the 6 has a 5 wing, and the 9 has a 1 wing. The theoretical and unproven is right there to be delved into. Combine this with 6 analysis-paralysis and procrastination and the 9's penchant for taking the easy road (not unlike the 3) and you'll find yourself far from the "hard-working down-to-earth" persona.

Ah well. I understand that these are based on the Fauvres' idea of trifix gestalt. I have my issues with how they choose to interpret things; I even disagree with how they type themselves.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Karkino said:


> Hey there! Thanks for your feedback!


No problem. This is so awesome! Tritypes have been very much on my mind lately. I've been feeling like it holds the key to some block I have. But I haven't been in my Researcher mode, so I haven't dived right in as I normally do when I want information. I'll just be lazy and make you do all the work for me! :laughing:

I am 10000000000% sure I am 2w3. Anyone who knew anything about Enneagram would say, "Oh, yeah. That's her." And it's a very _heavy_ wing. 

So, where do I go from there? All I know is I choose the dominant one from each section (heart, head, body), right? (That probably reveals my ignorance on the matter right there). 



> 258 and 278 are actually very different in terms of dealing with anxiety and seeking information.


Hmmm.....based on what you say, I feel it's obviously 278. And yet.....I still can't entirely reject 258. I have definitely felt that cold detachment. I mean, I _do _feel it a lot. It troubles me. Like I don't feel where I am supposed to _feel_. But I am not guarded at all, unless I work at it. 

(Oh my God, right now I feel like I'm going to have a personality meltdown!  Because now I'm thinking, "Wait....people who know me well would _definitely_ say I'm guarded, in a certain way.")




> For me, this is THE most seductive tritype, especially with a dominant 2 and/or a sexual instinct. They don't mind being the center of attention and like to make an impact!


Well, hello! Nice to meet you! Would you like to run some experiments?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Daeva said:


> Unless the 3 has a 4 wing, the 6 has a 5 wing, and the 9 has a 1 wing. The theoretical and unproven is right there to be delved into. Combine this with 6 analysis-paralysis and procrastination and the 9's penchant for taking the easy road (not unlike the 3) and you'll find yourself far from the "hard-working down-to-earth" persona.
> 
> Ah well. I understand that these are based on the Fauvres' idea of trifix gestalt. I have my issues with how they choose to interpret things; I even disagree with how they type themselves.



The two of you don't even understand: I am having a _moment_ here. I have been so bored lately with MBTI and Enneagram, and it's kind of been breaking my heart. A friend of mine mentioned tritype to me, and my ears went up. It fascinated me from the first, because I recognized the accuracy. I saw a book by Fauvre on Amazon but it isn't available to purchase. Is that something you can buy or download somewhere? I'd like to have it all in one place. I've seen a thread on here, but it wasn't organized perfectly, and I'm lazy. 

I just love it that I have no idea what you guys are talking about. That's a refreshing feeling!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@AnneM hey, I'm also definitely 2 (but not sure about my tritype), what I'll say is that 2, 7, and 8 imo covers a lot of the same ground, as all three types have a hedonism, outwardness, and limitlessness, they all require a lot from the outer world...

And 258 is a triple-power/rejection type, that means they 'reject before being rejected' and feel they need to provide a specific service in order to justify their existence

Anyways I'd focus on the question of your head fix as 'how you deal with fear' rather than looking at descriptions, which I think are more helpful for typing others/fun

(not crazy-helpful for me though, like obviously I deal with anger in a sort-of 8ish way because of my line to 8 and in a sort-of 1ish way because of my w1, head fix should be a little easier for 2s because we're not directly connected to any head type? but idk, looking at what all three fixes have in common is at least another way of looking for it, not sure if it's ultimately very helpful)


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Dangerose said:


> @AnneM hey, I'm also definitely 2 (but not sure about my tritype), what I'll say is that 2, 7, and 8 imo covers a lot of the same ground, as all three types have a hedonism, outwardness, and limitlessness, they all require a lot from the outer world...
> 
> And 258 is a triple-power/rejection type, that means they 'reject before being rejected' and feel they need to provide a specific service in order to justify their existence
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree with all you said. I would just add the descriptions, in response to ''How do one deals with fear'' in order to find their Head fix :

Knowing that both 258 and 278 will have that 2/8 line amplified, meaning that they will interact a lot more between the two enneatypes than other 2 and 8 tritypes, they will both display strong helping strategies and will show more impatience/insistence when dealing with rejection (real or perceived) from others. This is the ''Let me help you and don't try to get in my way while I do it because I know what's good for you'' scheme:smug:.

Now with the 5 and 7 differenciation : When trying to quell anxiety, 5 will typically try to look inside themselves to look for a solution. They will detach from their environment in order to get the most accurate and unbiased depiction of what they seek. This will typically translate behavior-wise as retreating, being less outgoing and seeking solitude. When 258 are in this phase, they will activate that 5/8 line of strategy in order to get the best way to keep and own their power or grip onto their environment. Core 2s with this tritype may experience it a little less intensely than 5 or 8 with this tritype because of the natural line they share (5/8). As such, 258 will gear into what I call a ''defensive'' stance, hidden and looking afar in order to get information about their surroundings and knowing when to strike effectively.


7, on the other hand, is much more embracing of their surroundings and prefer to indulge into them because their anxiety usually comes from their mind and heart. They fear their own emptiness and internal pain and believe that variety in the outside world will quench their thirst for pleasure and unconsciously comfort them. Pleasure and excitement is like motherly nuturance for 7s, so they need it frequently the more they feel their anxiety growing. This will translate into their behavior, as they are positive, minimize or rationalize problems and are quick on their feet in order to escape any potential doubt/fear. 2s don't have any natural connection with 7, but they can be lookalikes, increasing a potential mistype between 2 and 7 when indentifying with 278.

That's all I could add right now


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Karkino said:


> This is the ''Let me help you and don't try to get in my way while I do it because I know what's good for you'' scheme:smug:.













> Now with the 5 and 7 differenciation : When trying to quell anxiety, 5 will typically try to look inside themselves to look for a solution. They will detach from their environment in order to get the most accurate and unbiased depiction of what they seek. This will typically translate behavior-wise as *retreating, being less outgoing and seeking solitude*. When 258 are in this phase, they will activate that 5/8 line of strategy in order to get the best way to keep and own their power or grip onto their environment. Core 2s with this tritype may experience it a little less intensely than 5 or 8 with this tritype because of the natural line they share (5/8). As such, 258 will gear into what I call *a ''defensive'' stance, hidden and looking afar in order to get information about their surroundings and knowing when to strike effectively.*


*Yep. *

100%



> 7, on the other hand, is much more embracing of their surroundings and prefer to indulge into them because their anxiety usually comes from their mind and heart. They fear their own emptiness and internal pain and believe that variety in the outside world will quench their thirst for pleasure and unconsciously comfort them. Pleasure and excitement is like motherly nuturance for 7s, so they need it frequently the more they feel their anxiety growing. This will translate into their behavior, as they are positive, minimize or rationalize problems and are quick on their feet in order to escape any potential doubt/fear.


*Nope. * 

I think I only act like this on PerC. Nowhere else! I have no real desire to indulge in the outside world, even when I'm in a good mood....and I :heart: my emptiness and internal pain! 

Dang it, I wanted to be the most seductive type, not the _scariest_ type. Sad day for me.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

AnneM said:


> View attachment 832217
> 
> 
> Dang it, I wanted to be the most seductive type, not the _scariest_ type. Sad day for me.



258 are sexy in their own way! I should know because I'm with one!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Karkino said:


> 258 are sexy in their own way! I should know because I'm with one!


Ok, sexiness aside, tell me: how does her desire for power manifest? What does she even desire to have power over? I'm wracking my brain over here. 

I do have strange flare-ups which almost seem maniacal, but they never last long. Like when I was going to "take over the local library board." I burn out really fast, though. There's nothing that I care enough about to want to have power over it.....

Oh, except the entire male gender. 

And also: God. But obviously I can see it's a fool's game to try and have any power over God. :laughing: I do think most of my reclusive plotting has to do with figuring out how I can get into Heaven on my own terms...


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

AnneM said:


> Ok, sexiness aside, tell me: how does her desire for power manifest? What does she even desire to have power over? I'm wracking my brain over here.
> 
> I do have strange flare-ups which almost seem maniacal, but they never last long. Like when I was going to "take over the local library board." I burn out really fast, though. There's nothing that I care enough about to want to have power over it.....
> 
> ...



Well, she's a he, but that's not the point right now.

Here's a core 8 though, so the main motivations might not be the same as yours. I'd say core 2s with 258 tritype want power in order to feel needed and conceal their pride more easily. This tritype give 2s an acute sensitivity to rejection, which they perceive as a lack of power and potential loss of control. They want people to respect them, but sometime give mixed messages (warm, then distant, then oppositional) which can give them a hard-to-read personality. I'd say it's really hard for 258 to let go of their defensive attitude and be more accepting of outside help. 

Also, I can totally see 258 wanting to play God, as they can be vengeful and self-righteous at times. They also want to be indispensable for others in one way or another, which is very observable with a core 2 enneatype.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Karkino said:


> Well, she's a he, but that's not the point right now.


God bless my Ni! I think I _knew_ that even as I was writing "she"! 



> I'd say core 2s with 258 tritype want power in order to feel needed and conceal their pride more easily. This tritype give 2s an acute sensitivity to rejection, which they perceive as a lack of power and potential loss of control. They want people to respect them, but sometime give mixed messages (warm, then distant, then oppositional) which can give them a hard-to-read personality. I'd say it's really hard for 258 to let go of their defensive attitude and be more accepting of outside help.


Yes, these are all things I'm conscious of (now) and actively working on. I've found that brutal honesty about myself with other people is really the easiest way. I'm not sure I can change these things about myself, but I _can _ let everyone know whom they're dealing with. Like telling everyone while you're in human form that you _will_ become a werewolf under certain circumstances. 

PerC is actually helping me a lot, especially with the "sensitivity to rejection." Just realizing, "Hey, everybody doesn't have to like me in order for me to feel ok." 

Anything else you think of regarding this tritype, I would greatly appreciate hearing! I will accept your outside help!


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

AnneM said:


> God bless my Ni! I think I _knew_ that even as I was writing "she"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I don't have much else to say about that tritype but Katherine Fauvre said in one of her podcasts that 369, 147 and 258 tritypes don't identify much with their wings, especially 1s with 147, 8s with 258 and 3, 6 and 9 with 369. it that your case too?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Karkino any advice about determining between 27x tritypes?))


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Dangerose said:


> @Karkino any advice about determining between 27x tritypes?))


First, I think you should be pretty confident about your core type and wing. This is the most important, without this, you could be jumping from tritype to tritypes for ages. I you can also determine your dominant instinct, that might be helping to, since some instinctual variant can change the typical behavior of the enneatype.

Second, look at the two other fixes you might have ; one of them is generally stronger and more noticeable. Ask yourself and someone close to you how you react and behave when 
A. you get anxious, dealing with insecurity or instability in your environment (*Head fix*);
B. you try asserting yourself or defending your physical space/beliefs (*Gut fix*);
C. you deal with social issues like shame or envy and how you try to approach people (*Heart fix*).

If you know your core type, then one center will already be easy to fill in. Determining other two fixes might get a bit tricky for a number of reasons :

*A. You have a wing in a different center than your core type*. This can happen if your 1w2, 2w1, 4w5, 5w4, 7w8 and 8w7. If that's the case, most of the time (but not always) if it's a particularly strong wing, then it becomes also the fix. So a 4w5 like me has a good chance of having also a 5 fix. In the event of having another fix than the wing, the two energies are often weak or conflicting with each other. I'll take me as an example : my 5 wing interferes with my 7 fix and vice versa because I like to go deep into subjects and retreat into my mind (5), but at the same time I want variety and change (7). I both deal with anxiety in two different directions : by observing my environment and ignoring the pain, focusing on fun things. I is very difficult to sort out your wing with a fix it they're different. You might even think your core type is your wing sometimes.

*B. You have a particular dominant instinct that doesn't fit your core enneatype.* For example, a social 5 can look a bit more extroverted than a self-preservation 5 and consequently can look like a 7. You really have to know your dominant instinct if it's the case. 

*C. You are a core 9 or 6*. These two enneatypes can surprisingly indentify with a lot of different numbers. emotional 6s tend to idientify as 4s, counterphobic 6s with 8, social 6s as 1s, congenial 6s with 2, etc. As for 9s, they can identify with all other types because they can easily take over the overall atmosphere that they're in. social 9s are also known to look like 3s and sexual 9s may look a bit like 4s.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Karkino said:


> Thanks! I don't have much else to say about that tritype but Katherine Fauvre said in one of her podcasts that 369, 147 and 258 tritypes don't identify much with their wings, especially 1s with 147, 8s with 258 and 3, 6 and 9 with 369. it that your case too?


As in, I wouldn't identify with my 3 wing as a 2w3? Because I _definitely_ identify with my 3 wing! It's intense.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

AnneM said:


> As in, I wouldn't identify with my 3 wing as a 2w3? Because I _definitely_ identify with my 3 wing! It's intense.


Maybe this only applies to 8s with 258 tritypes, since 2 and 5 are linked to 8?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Karkino said:


> Maybe this only applies to 8s with 258 tritypes, since 2 and 5 are linked to 8?


Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## acaratorchadeath (Dec 5, 2021)

Karkino said:


> *The Anxious/Negative Tritypes*
> 146 and 469
> 
> These two archetypes are very complex and aren't satisfied with a simple answer. They need to question/critic a lot of things in order to find out the truth. 146 is the most critical while 469 is the most doubting.
> ...


I’m a 146 | 1w9,4w5,6w5 tritype, currently dating a 258 | 2w1,5w4,8w7 tritype and I can tell that these descriptions are quite accurate: she’s really manipulative, but I’m not that blind so I can notice when she’s acting that way; I really don’t like it but it’s one of her behaviors so..
I tend to become distant and close in myself when she’s acting manipulative. I don’t think she’s always aware of her “toxic” behavior, but mostly of the time she does it intentionally. If I can express an opinion, 258 are quite confident and strong from the outside, but if you just take a little bit of your time to analyze in deep this tritype, then you’ll realize that under these strong metal barriers, there’s a really sensitive and scared person.


----------



## katherine8 (Aug 15, 2012)

To accurately determine your Tritype® you need to consider the defense strategies of the types in your Tritype®. Many people will choose a Tritype® that they "identify" with rather than the Types they use to defend their reality. This is especially difficult for the 6 and 9 because their defense strategies include observing behaviors and then depending on the situation adapting accordingly. See below.

*What are Tritypes®, What is Tritype®? How do I find my Tritype®? How do you identify your Tritype®? How does one find their Tritype®? *
Tritype®, a 27-point personality system coined and created by Katherine Chernick Fauvre, is based on the theory that an individual uses three Enneagram Types, not just one. These three types occur as one in each of the three centers of intelligence: head (5,6,7), heart (2,3,4), and gut (8,9,1) and are used in a preferred, continuously oscillating, descending stacking order, which create a “new" type unto itself with its own worldview, coping mechanisms, and defense strategies.

Extensive research with tens of thousands of international participants has confirmed that each Tritype® Archetype is made up of the character traits of the three types within the Tritype®. These traits, within the Tritype®, combine to create 27 unique Tritypes®, each with its own set of core values, needs, fears, and concerns that include: a specific focus of attention, idealized image, core triggers, core fears, desires, blindspots, sense of purpose, and growing edge, adding significant precision, accuracy, and scope to the Enneagram Typing process.

One of the three types in an individual's Tritype® is the “core” or dominant type and represents the ego’s preferred defense strategy and is in charge of the 3Type defense system. The ego always uses the strategies of all three types in unison in a rapid, repeating, hierarchical order throughout the day. The dominant type will continuously deploy the other two types in the Tritype® to make decisions and solve problems.

It is important to note that just combining the three preferred types, one from each of the three centers, is not enough to explain the attentional patterns of each of the 27 Tritype® Archetypes or to confirm which Tritype® is dominant. We can theorize about which type we identify with most in each triad, but the focus of attention of the Tritype® emerges as a result of what happens when these three types merge and, in effect, become one type, which is the Tritype®.
This is because the characteristics of all three types influence one another. As a result, some characteristics are amplified, while other characteristics are minimized by the characteristics of the two other types within the Tritype®. These distinct differences explain why each Tritype® is unique.

For example, the 478 Tritype® has the three “creative" Enneagram Types, one from each triad (4,7,8), which include the two types that prefer what is unusual (4,7), the two types that share the line of intensity (4-8), and the two types that are assertive (7,8) thus creating a type that is innovative, creative, outspoken, intense, assertive, and deep with an original sense of style.

The defense strategies of the types within the Tritype® combine, creating a unique focus of attention with a shared worldview. Research also suggests that the common theme found among the three types within an individual’s Tritype® identifies that individual’s archetypal life purpose and a critical blind spot to self-awareness. In addition, the shared view by the types in an individual’s Tritype® gives important clues as to what is needed to live a more conscious and meaningful life. ©1995 Katherine Chernick Fauvre. See more on Tritype here: Free Enneagram Tritype® Test | Creator of Tritype®


----------

